# Need Help Finishing Dining Room Table



## Txjeff (Mar 14, 2013)

I need help with finishing a dining room table, here is a summary of the project.

•I have built a dining room trestle table out of #2 yellow pine (approximately 109" x 40")
•My wife wants to mimic the finish on a table at Restoration Hardware (name: 17th C. Monastery Rectangular Dining Table) (Grey Acacia finish)
•Here is the link to the table: http://www.restorationhardware.com/catalog/product/product.jsp?productId=prod150011&categoryId=cat2140112
•I planned on finishing the table myself but have been unable to replicate the Grey Acacia finish on the reference table
•I have a medium skill level in furniture refinishing
•I have tried variations of water based stains. General Finishes walnut, Minwax white wash, and Minwax charcoal grey without success

Cann ya'll help me to define the steps to replicate the finish?


----------



## Tkf (Feb 14, 2013)

This seems like they age the wood chemically.

Maybe try steel wool and viniger on some scrap.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Send Charles Neil a PM….he is a very accomplished and well known woodworker…


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

That looks to me like a pickled finish, Jeff. Should be easy to Google.

Here's a brief explanation and demo of the Minwax product, and even used on pine (what sort of pine is anyone's guess).






Kindly,

Lee


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Lee.


----------



## Brobab (Jan 15, 2013)

Follow this link. I think this is exactly what you are after based on the picture - even shown on pine. The trick is the inclusion of a darker color gel stain wash at the end of the process - that gives the aged look you are after.

http://woodplay.wordpress.com/2009/01/02/a-no-hassle-technique-to-pickle-wood/


----------



## joseph000 (Nov 6, 2012)

I think there's no one standard finishing to a wooden dining room table. It all comes down to your personal choice. The best suggestion I can give is to use the same kind of stain that you used for other furnishing in the house. This way, all furniture will come together in a blend of style. But if you are to make table more durable, you may consider using multiple levels of clear coats.


----------

